# Power matrix??



## ksiebert (Sep 3, 2002)

Does anybody have a copy of the Power Matrix?  I know that somebody posted it on here before, but did a search and it did not come up.  Was it removed, if so can somebody post it (in word format if possible)?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 3, 2002)

I think it would come up if you did a search under your fav search engine, I beleive Kuso has a copy of it, send him a PM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2002)

Here it is as a Word document:


----------



## ksiebert (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks Captian, you're the Sh**


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2002)

You're welcome. I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 3, 2002)

I think I missed something somewhere (it has been a long time since I've visted these boards)...
What is the power matrix???


----------



## animal56 (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> I think I missed something somewhere (it has been a long time since I've visted these boards)...
> What is the power matrix???



Call me a poseur, but I'm a little mystified as well.


----------



## ians (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> 
> 
> Call me a poseur, but I'm a little mystified as well.



Me 2 - what is the power matrix and how do you use it ????????


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2002)

It's a table consisting of a series of predetermined weights.
Each series consists  of 7 sets with the following reps: 
8, 5, 3, 1, 1, 1, 5. Once you can complete all lifts in a given series,
you progress to the next series, where some or all of the weights increase. 

For example, the "370-375" series consists of the following weightsxreps:
220x8, 270x5, 300x3, 345x1 (three sets), 275x5.
If you can complete that workout, next time you use the "380-385" series.

It was intended to be used to increase your 1RM in squats, bench presses, and deadlifts, but could be used for any lift where you want to increase your 1RM.

I used it earlier this summer, and was able to increase my squat and bench 1RM by about 30 lbs. I was within 10 lb of my best deadlift when I had to stop lifting heavy due to a pulled quad muscle (not lifting-related). I've just started using it again.


----------



## ians (Sep 4, 2002)

It looks interesting - im thinking of giving it a go during my next 8 week cycle !

Any1 else seen results from this programme ??????


----------



## Shmoo (Sep 5, 2002)

I tried the power matrix for awhile but because of the heavy single reps I developed  elbow and shoulder pain. I quit doing the power matrix and my body is better for it. I think if you want to throw it in every once in awhile to  mix things up that`s fine  but I wouldn`t recommend it longterm.


----------



## Fade (Sep 5, 2002)

Pic version


----------



## Fade (Sep 5, 2002)

Start a few levels back from what you're able to do. It gives you a nice running start.


----------



## rks1969 (Sep 6, 2002)

Fade99--- What issue of what mag was the power matrix in??I remember seeing it ,but can't remember where.


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I beleive Kuso has a copy of it, send him a PM.



I HAVE a copy, but until I link my pc`s there is no way to send it 

Oh well, Fade and CD took care of it  I think CRASH has a copy that I sent him too.


----------



## LAM (Sep 6, 2002)

the MM2K bench routine is way better...


----------



## Josh (Sep 7, 2002)

LAM, what is the MM2K bench routine?

- Josh


----------



## Mudge (Sep 7, 2002)

http://users.rcn.com/dl.interport//bench.html


----------



## cla4jc (May 8, 2009)

I hate for this to be my first post but I could really use a copy of the matrix. I loved it but lost it. The posted one must be gone can anyone help?


----------



## traecneh (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm with cla4jc.  Sorry to be my first post as well but I'm also on board with trying to get the full chart.  My nephew just got into lifting and is looking for a routine.  Finally after digging around for roughly 20+ minutes this forum provided the best information.

My personal experience with this was when I first started lifting weights, 3 times a week (mon/wed/fri).  I weighed 145 and got up to 260 1RM.  It didn't end up being my best ever but it was by far my favorite workout, ever.  When I started working out I was able to put up roughly 185.  I can't remember the time span at all though.  I just remember it was fun and very quick.

Just wanted to reiterate.. really hoping I can snag either the picture that came out of the magazine or the word doc someone mentioned earlier.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Sep 4, 2009)

*I need it too*

While in Iraq I saw people's Bench jump 100 pounds. I had a copy, which some how like the post on this forum dissapeared.


----------



## Jeremy Sieben (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you still have the power matrix.  I had it once upon a time but have lost it.


----------



## mannyramos (Dec 9, 2009)

hey i use to have the matrix workout but lost it did you ever get a copy of it ? if so please e mail it to me doodoodumb43158@yahoo.com  thanks


----------



## jdizzle141 (Apr 21, 2010)

ksiebert said:


> Does anybody have a copy of the Power Matrix?  I know that somebody posted it on here before, but did a search and it did not come up.  Was it removed, if so can somebody post it (in word format if possible)?


I'm having trouble locate this chart


----------



## ceazur (Apr 21, 2010)

Secrets of Gaining Maximum Muscle Bulk & Power

 Dunno if this will help..


----------



## cdowning3 (May 6, 2010)

*Power Matrix*

Can somebody send me the power matrix?


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2010)

TO ALL FUTURE POSTERS/LURKERS:

After nearly a decade of this thread being posted i can safely say nobody has the power matrix. If you want it, go and buy it off their website.


----------



## thecrow1369 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Hey ladies and Gents..*

I'm an FNG here....  Looking for the Power Matrix workout routine.  I used it about 10 years ago, but cant find it... Can anyone help?  Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 28, 2010)

This is a good thread to spread around reps


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 28, 2010)

Take a look at the 531 program. Good stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2010)

Are any of you one post wonders actually reading this thread?

Nobody has the fucking power matrix.

I'd close this thread if it wasn't so damned entertaining seeing how many people have "lost" it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 28, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Are any of you one post wonders actually reading this thread?
> 
> Nobody has the fucking power matrix.
> 
> I'd close this thread if it wasn't so damned entertaining seeing how many people have "lost" it.



It's gotta be spammers. I think they figure if they have a lot of people supposedly interested in getting it, because of the amazing results you get from doing it  , then some real people might google and buy it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 28, 2010)

Zomg, Power Matrix, I need!! Someone post!!

Lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2010)

Actually does anybody have the power matrix? I hear it's super absorbent.


----------



## MyK (Jul 30, 2010)

I have it, lets me curl without the squat rack...

you cant have it though....


----------



## afssgt (Jul 30, 2010)

This isn't exactly what the OP asked for, but it is close.  It is normally called the "Buckeye Routine".  The weight in parenthesis across the top is your current max and the weights listed directly below it are your working sets.  Once you are able to complete the sets listed, you move on to the next column.  Most people seem to have the most trouble with double.

Reps----"190"---"200"--"210"----"220"--"230"----"240"--"250"----"260"--"270"---"280"---"290"
---8-----130----140----140-----150----160-----170----170-----180----180----190-----200
---6-----140----150----150-----160----170-----180----180-----190----190----200-----210
---4-----140----150----160-----170----180-----190----200-----200----210----220-----230
---3-----150----160----170-----180----190-----200----210-----220----230----240-----250
---2-----160----170----180-----190----200-----210----220-----230----240----250-----260
---1-----170----180----190-----200----210-----220----230-----240----250----260-----270
---4-----140----150----160-----170----180-----190----200-----200----210----220-----230


Reps---"300"---"310"----"320"--"330"----"340"---"350"--"360"---"370"---"380"---"390"---"400"
---8-----200----210-----210----220-----230----230----240-----240----250----250-----260
---6-----220----230-----230----240-----250----260----270-----280----280----290-----290
---4-----240----250-----260----270-----270----280----290-----300----310----310-----320
---3-----260----270-----280----290-----300----310----320-----330----340----350-----360
---2-----270----280-----290----300-----310----320----330-----340----350----360-----370   
---1-----280----290-----300----310-----320----330----340-----350----360----370-----380
---4-----240----250-----260----270-----280----280----290-----300----310----310-----320 

Reps---"410"---"420"---"430"---"440"---"450"---"460"---"470"---"480"---"490"----"500"
---8-----260----270-----270----280----280-----290----300-----300----310-----320
---6-----300----300-----310----320----320-----330----330-----340----340-----350
---4-----330----330-----340----340----350-----360----370-----370----380-----390
---3-----370----370-----380----380----390-----400----410-----410----420-----430
---2-----380----390-----400----410----420-----420----430-----430----440-----450
---1-----390----400-----410----420----430-----430----440-----450----460-----470
---4-----330----330-----340----350----350-----360----370-----370----380-----390

The basic formula is this:
8 reps with 65-67.5%
6 reps with 72.5-74%
4 reps with 80%
3 reps with 85-87%
2 reps with 90%
1 rep   with 92-93%
4 reps with 80%


----------



## coolbr33z (Oct 28, 2010)

*Matrix workout*

Will email to you


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 28, 2010)

coolbr33z said:


> Will email to you


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck this thread.

CLOSED.


----------

